# Van Moof



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

Van Moof have a new model coming out the V it has 700watt motor capably 37 mph it will be in the American market by the end of next year.


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2021)

Can you please use proper headings. Van Moof what.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can you please use proper headings. Van Moof what.


New model read it


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2021)

I believe you're in the UK so what possible use is a 700watt motor to you?


----------



## HMS_Dave (31 Oct 2021)

Why even bother with pedals at that point?


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> New model read it


Read what? You haven't provided any link.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Van Moof have a new model coming out the V it has 700watt motor capably 37 mph it will be in the American market by the end of next year.


Classified under US law as "motor vehicle". Insurance, license and helmet required. No use of cycle lanes or other cycle facilities allowed either.
Illegal in some States.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Classified under US law as "motor vehicle". Insurance, license and helmet required. No use of cycle lanes or other cycle facilities allowed either.
> Illegal in some States.


They are hoping things will change .


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I believe you're in the UK so what possible use is a 700watt motor to you?


I am just quoting what I read ,but I bet they would sell like hot cakes here .


----------



## Cycleops (31 Oct 2021)

Why? What would anyone do with a bike you can't legally use on the road.


----------



## FishFright (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I am just quoting what I read ,but I bet they would sell like hot cakes here .



Get an electric motorbike ? It does seem to fit what you want much better than a pedalec .


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> I am just quoting what I read



It's a shame you cannot be bothered to do it accurately.

The bike is going to be sold in the UK for a shade under £3,000.

The battery, not the motor, is 700wh.

The motor is up to 1,000w, depending on model.

Oh, and the top assisted speed is 31mph, not 37mph.

https://www.vanmoof.com/en-GB/vanmoof-v


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> They are hoping things will change .


They'll be disappointed then. The current regulations only permit a maximum of three wheels on an e-assist cycle before it's classified as a "motor vehicle". And a maximum speed of 20mph.


Biker man said:


> I am just quoting what I read ,but I bet they would sell like hot cakes here .


They might, but then they'd be motor bikes, not e-assist under the EPAC regulations. Which over here, allows the use of four wheels, which is why DHL are trialling their cargo quads here. 
They and UPS see no changes being made in the US to the current regulations that would allow them to use them over there.
Neither company is small either.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> It's a shame you cannot be bothered to do it accurately.
> 
> The bike is going to be sold in the UK for a shade under £3,000.
> 
> ...


And to quote Van Moof (with my bolding)



> ...integrated *speed settings to match your country's regulations*, the
> VanMoof V will travel up to 31 mi/h



So it won't do 31mph in the UK unless you pedal it up to that speed (or override the country setting making it illegal to use)


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2021)

Your title just says Van Moof. All your threads do the same. Absolutely useless titles. You'd be better off using "Van Moof new model".

Bit pointless as its not available in UK as its illegal.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

I do like the look of the Van Moof bikes, but I wouldn't bother with that one. I really don't see the point. I am sure there are those who would buy one though.

I read about that particular model on Google news last week.


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2021)

Not even a link, and that was provided by another forum user.

It looks pointless. Fat tyres and suspension. It will need a blooming motor to shift it.


----------



## HMS_Dave (31 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not even a link, and that was provided by another forum user.
> 
> It looks pointless. Fat tyres and suspension. It will need a blooming motor to shift it.


It appears to have two motors!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not even a link, and that was provided by another forum user.
> 
> It looks pointless. Fat tyres and suspension. It will need a blooming motor to shift it.


Probably why they're fitting two to it.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And to quote Van Moof (with my bolding)
> 
> 
> 
> So it won't do 31mph in the UK unless you pedal it up to that speed (or override the country setting making it illegal to use)



What I expect will happen is Van Moof will supply the UK bikes with the speed limit set to 15.5mph as a nod to the regulations.

But it will be fairly easy for the user to change the settings.

Worth remembering buying, selling, or possessing such a bike is not illegal, only using it on anything other than fully enclosed private land.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> What I expect will happen is Van Moof will supply the UK bikes with the speed limit set to 15.5mph as a nod to the regulations.
> 
> But it will be fairly easy for the user to change the settings.
> 
> Worth remembering buying, selling, or possessing such a bike is not illegal, only using it on anything other than fully enclosed private land*.


*With the landowners permission.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> *With the landowners permission.



OK, if you want to be picky.

If you don't have the land owner's permission it would be simple civil trespass, not illegal use of an ebike.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And to quote Van Moof (with my bolding)
> 
> 
> 
> So it won't do 31mph in the UK unless you pedal it up to that speed (or override the country setting making it illegal to use)


37 mph is what it said don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Another thread that is going swimmingly well.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Here is a link to the story

https://www.designboom.com/design/vanmoof-v-hyperbike-electric-bike-amsterda


----------



## HMS_Dave (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> 37 mph is what it said don't shoot the messenger.


It's a moof(t) point, but this is why it is always better to post links to your information and as much info as possible in threads. Either way, misinformation and inaccuracies aren't uncommon in new releases...


----------



## Arrowfoot (31 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Van Moof have a new model coming out the V it has 700watt motor capably 37 mph it will be in the American market by the end of next year.


Nowhere does it mention a 700 watt motor. It says 700wh battery.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> They'll be disappointed then. The current regulations only permit a maximum of three wheels on an e-assist cycle before it's classified as a "motor vehicle". And a maximum speed of 20mph.
> 
> They might, but then they'd be motor bikes, not e-assist under the EPAC regulations. Which over here, allows the use of four wheels, which is why DHL are trialling their cargo quads here.
> They and UPS see no changes being made in the US to the current regulations that would allow them to use them over there.
> Neither company is small either.


They did a survey of ebike owners and the vast majority wanted more speed.


HMS_Dave said:


> It's a moof(t) point, but this is why it is always better to post links to your information and as much info as possible in threads. Either way, misinformation and inaccuracies aren't uncommon in new releases...


I would if I knew how to do it Dave this is not


HMS_Dave said:


> It's a moof(t) point, but this is why it is always better to post links to your information and as much info as possible in threads. Either way, misinformation and inaccuracies aren't uncommon in new releases...





Arrowfoot said:


> Nowhere does it mention a 700 watt motor. It says 700wh battery.


It says 700watt engine.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Why even bother with pedals at that point?


Handy to rest your feet on🤠


----------



## winjim (31 Oct 2021)

It looks like it's just a concept at the moment, right? It'll be interesting to see how it turns out if and when it goes into production. It looks pretty awful to me right now, especially if you're expecting to pedal it anywhere rather than rely on the motor.


----------



## HMS_Dave (31 Oct 2021)

It seems like you can "join the waitlist" whatever that means but it is expected to be delivered by the end of next year. Available in UK, US, Germany, France, Netherlands and Japan. Perhaps im missing something obvious, but it doesn't state what configuration it will be available in in these countries, of which there are at least 3 different laws to contend with. I could be incorrect, but i assumed having 2 motors would not be legal here or at least they may need to be 125watt each? All rather confusing, unless van moof are just going to ship it to you regardless and let you deal with the consequences of the law similar to what radrhino bikes did before they introduced 250watt models.


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

winjim said:


> It looks like it's just a concept at the moment, right? It'll be interesting to see how it turns out if and when it goes into production. It looks pretty awful to me right now, especially if you're expecting to pedal it anywhere rather than rely on the motor.


I can't take to them somehow the motor is in the front wheel of the one I saw ,the owner stopped for a coffee at the same place as myself , he was pleased with his ,they don't do step through , they were selling some cheap in a place in London it would cost me to get there are back so decided against them I shall by local.


----------



## CXRAndy (31 Oct 2021)

I like the Van Moof sleek design of the old and this new beefier urban commuter. My take, just ride responsibly whatever it might be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2021)

Hey diddle diddle 
the cat and the fiddle
the Van Moof…


----------



## Biker man (31 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I like the Van Moof sleek design of the old and this new beefier urban commuter. My take, just ride responsibly whatever it might be.


Exactly just because it will go fast you don't have to .


----------



## Biker man (1 Nov 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Hey diddle diddle
> the cat and the fiddle
> the Van Moof…


I not being rude Ming you look like Santa so could I have a ebike for Christmas please 🤠


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Didn't know I had to wet nurse titles you either read them or ignore them .



It's poor posting style. Just advising you as a 'noob'.


----------

